# Artificial lure question?



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Got a poll question for ya'll...if you had to use one artificial lure to catch Texas tarpon, OTHER THAN a **** pop, what lure would you use?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I've jumped dozens on Storm swim lures. I also like large silver spoons.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

x2 on the swim baits... 

The problem is landing one with the swim baits.... or any lure ... they use the weight of the lure to throw the small hooks.

With a **** pop and the big circle hook .. the chances of landing are vastly better.

I know all the guys are laughing... like what does he know about artificial.

Like Quigley says "didn't say I didn't know how to use them, just said I like live bait better".

TC


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Coast Hawk


----------

